# US Paramedic to United Kingdom



## RHEMT406

Hello all!

There have been many posts about this topic, but I would like some current information.

Here's the story: I am an EMT in the United States at the moment. I am pondering my possibilities at the moment. The most ideal path to follow is obtaining my paramedic certs in the US, working here for a few years, and considering employment in the UK. 

The other path is obtaining a visa to work in the UK as an emergency care assistant and becoming a paramedic in the UK.

I am really just inquiring as to how possible either option is, and in your opinion, which would be the more logical option. Thank you for your help!


----------



## irishboxer384

You won't get a visa to work in the UK as an emergency care assistant, and to be registered with the HPC you need to show an extensive portfolio of evidence to show you are up to their standards. They are a very strict and picky people! Best way would be to have a degree AND a wealth of medical experience. It can be done, nothing is impossible...but you're at least 3-4 years off so who knows what will happen between now and then with the UK ambulance services and in particular LAS, who are advertising for foreign medics to supplement the national requirement.


----------



## MkVity

RHEMT406 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> There have been many posts about this topic, but I would like some current information.
> 
> Here's the story: I am an EMT in the United States at the moment. I am pondering my possibilities at the moment. The most ideal path to follow is obtaining my paramedic certs in the US, working here for a few years, and considering employment in the UK.
> 
> The other path is obtaining a visa to work in the UK as an emergency care assistant and becoming a paramedic in the UK.
> 
> I am really just inquiring as to how possible either option is, and in your opinion, which would be the more logical option. Thank you for your help!



Hi there I dont think hitting over here would be that good a move for you. Anybody I have know that made the move relocated back to the US pretty quick. These links might help you more and guide you in how it works here though. Hope its some help in a positive format. You would be able to get a Visa quite easily to in the UK they a re short on staffing here.
nhscareers.nhs.uk/explore-by-career/ambulance-service-team/careers-in-the-ambulance-service/paramedic/
nhscareers.nhs.uk/explore-by-career/allied-health-professions/careers-in-the-allied-health-professions/paramedic/entry-and-training/

As I don't have 5 posts cant put full links but put www. at beginning of each link and they'll take you through. Hope thats Ok mods


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

MkVity said:


> Anybody I have know that made the move relocated back to the US pretty quick.



Hey there: may I ask what some of their reasons were for moving back to the States? I've heard there's a HIGH demand on the ambulance service in places like London. But what were some of the other reasons they gave you for why they moved back?

Cheers,
M.


----------



## MkVity

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Hey there: may I ask what some of their reasons were for moving back to the States? I've heard there's a HIGH demand on the ambulance service in places like London. But what were some of the other reasons they gave you for why they moved back?
> 
> Cheers,
> M.



I can pm you as its close to the heart. Quite sad and political also for a service thats supposed to be there for when someone is in need.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

MkVity said:


> I can pm you as its close to the heart. Quite sad and political also for a service thats supposed to be there for when someone is in need.



Sure, go ahead and p.m. me. I'm looking down the road to the end of paramedic school and thinking of overseas options as an emt (which are rare) and also as a paramedic. The London area has been near the top of my list of places to consider, but I've also heard that it's ungodly cruel to it's personnel.


----------



## MkVity

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Sure, go ahead and p.m. me. I'm looking down the road to the end of paramedic school and thinking of overseas options as an emt (which are rare) and also as a paramedic. The London area has been near the top of my list of places to consider, but I've also heard that *it's ungodly cruel to it's personnel*.



^^
I cant PM your profile.


----------



## fm_emt

This is something I was curious about as well, but I'm sure that it requires more experience than I have. Hmm...


----------



## MkVity

latest write up!

http://www.theguardian.com/healthca...5/jan/12/a-and-e-patients-dont-need-ambulance


----------



## Underoath87

MkVity said:


> latest write up!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/healthca...5/jan/12/a-and-e-patients-dont-need-ambulance



It's the same way in the US as well.  I'm sure we have more helpless frequent fliers (and that's putting it nicely) than you guys do.


----------



## Pond Life

I just thought people would like to see this article.
http://www.nationalhealthexecutive....e-of-paramedics-but-not-of-nurses-/99187#TODO
"Government advisors have recommended that paramedics should, for the first time, be added to the shortage occupation list (SOL), which would allow positions to be “sensibly” filled using labour from outside Europe."


----------



## jaysonsd

I did just finished the application.  I wasn't expecting much, its a revolving application for overseas.  Just a brief reply saying I wasn't shortlisted.  I am not HPC registered, no visa, plenty of experience and time in the field.  I'll message them to see what I missed, but I'm not expecting much.  Its kinda amusing to read articles about the lengths NHS is going to pull overseas paramedics (one I saw in Jan was going so far as Poland), but I haven't heard any US making it.


----------



## cprted

jaysonsd said:


> I did just finished the application.  I wasn't expecting much, its a revolving application for overseas.  Just a brief reply saying I wasn't shortlisted.  I am not HPC registered, no visa, plenty of experience and time in the field.  I'll message them to see what I missed, but I'm not expecting much.  Its kinda amusing to read articles about the lengths NHS is going to pull overseas paramedics (one I saw in Jan was going so far as Poland), but I haven't heard any US making it.


Paramedic is a four-year Bachelor of Science degree in the UK.  So if you don't hold a B.Sc. or a B.H.Sc. along with your EMT-P, you don't meet their requirements.

http://www.herts.ac.uk/courses/bsc-hons-paramedic-science


----------



## SPGMED

Whats the latest on this program? Are they still taking US medics or did they slow down hiring?


----------



## irishboxer384

jaysonsd said:


> I did just finished the application.  I wasn't expecting much, its a revolving application for overseas.  Just a brief reply saying I wasn't shortlisted.  I am not HPC registered, no visa, plenty of experience and time in the field.  I'll message them to see what I missed, but I'm not expecting much.  Its kinda amusing to read articles about the lengths NHS is going to pull overseas paramedics (one I saw in Jan was going so far as Poland), but I haven't heard any US making it.



1- a paramedic qual in poland is a 3 year degree
2- poland is a few hours flight from the uk

'going so far as poland'- their education requirements are more stringent than the US, and it is also part of europe (usa is not part of the european union...so not really a big surprise then


----------



## Scott33

cprted said:


> Paramedic is a four-year Bachelor of Science degree in the UK.  So if you don't hold a B.Sc. or a B.H.Sc. along with your EMT-P, you don't meet their requirements.



Incorrect. A degree is not required to register with the HCPC. Additionally, UK BSc degrees are typically 3 years in duration, not 4.


----------



## SandpitMedic

There was a company that was trying to get US medics to go over there in a pinch. They were offering a good compensation package and you had to do a 4 week transition course to meet hcpc requirements.

Had 2 interviews and was "in queue" but haven't heard anything in weeks.

I'm 6 credits away from my degree and can't wait to achieve it to put down on my resume.


----------



## jaysonsd

SandpitMedic said:


> There was a company that was trying to get US medics to go over there in a pinch. They were offering a good compensation package and you had to do a 4 week transition course to meet hcpc requirements.
> 
> Had 2 interviews and was "in queue" but haven't heard anything in weeks.
> 
> I'm 6 credits away from my degree and can't wait to achieve it to put down on my resume.



Do you remember the company?


----------



## SandpitMedic

It was LAS.

I have no other details about why/who/what, only that the project seemed to have stalled.
Or I just wasn't selected.


----------



## Scott33

I believe the project is ongoing and has extended to several trusts in addition to the LAS. There have been many Australian paramedics taken on already. 

http://www.londonambulance.nhs.uk/n...tatements/australia_day_marks_first_shif.aspx


----------



## jaysonsd

Well, I followed the link listed on the site above, went over the standards in proficiency and contacted the college of paramedics that NHS referred to for further questioning.  I have a BS in Biology, 8 years experience, and plenty of alphabet soup stuff.  Although, they may simply not understanding of what that all means.  I'll keep the thread updated... if I hear something.


----------



## SandpitMedic

The one I had applied to was specifically for Americans...


----------



## Scott33

So you are saying you had an application for LAS specifically for people from the US? 

No offense, but I think someone was pulling your leg. LAS has made it perfectly clear they are "particularly interested to hear from candidates who trained in Australia or New Zealand".

http://www.londonambulance.nhs.uk/pdf.aspx?page=8803

The simple fact is that the NHS have no idea what they would be getting with a US applicant. There is such a variation in US training and education that it would generally be too much effort for them to find equivalent credentials, and a lot will be lost in translation. If a US paramedic were to obtain his/ her HCPC registration and C1 _prior_ to an application, that would be a different matter and could probably open some doors. Unlike the LAS's foreign recruitment campaign, an international application for HCPC registration doesn't discriminate against home Country.


----------



## irishboxer384

jaysonsd said:


> Well, I followed the link listed on the site above, went over the standards in proficiency and contacted the college of paramedics that NHS referred to for further questioning.  I have a BS in Biology, 8 years experience, and plenty of alphabet soup stuff.  Although, they may simply not understanding of what that all means.  I'll keep the thread updated... if I hear something.



As @Scott33 said you might want to look into applying for your HCPC reciprocity first then try applying, I think that is the biggest administrative hurdle for getting a LAS job other than sorting out visas.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Yes that is what I am saying.


----------



## SandpitMedic

Received an update. 

A. End of April they will hold a 3 day practical/interview session in Pittsburg. With that there will be a 2 day informational class preceding that for a total 5 day stent.

B. Wage will be BASE $45k annual that is tax free for a 37.5 hour work week IF YOU work in the intercity area; some areas pay less. Overtime paid at double or triple time. (Unknown how much OT you could work, but I THINK you could reach 60k fairly easily.) 

C. Relocation expense of $12k
And HCPC application fee will be paid.

D. You will work independently or as a member of the emergency ambulance crew with a registered HCPC Paramedic or EMT.

E. Transition course will run 6 weeks (37.5 hrs long weeks) and will include driving training and C1 training to prepare you for the written and practical C1 driving exam.

F. Currently, you must pay for your own room & board, food, transportation in London. 

E. You must pass an extensive background check (I.e those posts about can I be and EMT if I stole a waffle iron & can I be an EMT if have a DUI that was reduced to just being an idiot.) NO CONVITCIONS OF ANY SORT will be allowed. If you have been fired from any public service or ambulance company you will not be hired either. 

F. They are looking to fill 30 positions. Currently there are 16 left.


----------



## SandpitMedic

As far as I know, only folks who already applied through ESTI are being considered. 

I think I will be withdrawing. That isn't enough money for me to jump through so many hoops and uproot my life.


----------



## cprted

SandpitMedic said:


> As far as I know, only folks who already applied through ESTI are being considered.
> 
> I think I will be withdrawing. That isn't enough money for me to jump through so many hoops and uproot my life.


Not to mention the cost of living in London ...


----------



## SandpitMedic

That too. Just the fact that it isn't enough is making me turn them down.

They're looking for established and experienced providers with great references.
They aren't looking for new grads or young bucks looking to drop every everything and jump ship to a far away land.

But experienced, older, established persons mostly have responsibilities and families or circumstances that preclude dropping everything on the dime and taking off. Mostly. Usually.
And that amount of cash... No thanks.

But someone will take the job, just like they take the $12/hr job here.


----------



## irishboxer384

SandpitMedic said:


> That too. Just the fact that it isn't enough is making me turn them down.
> 
> They're looking for established and experienced providers with great references.
> They aren't looking for new grads or young bucks looking to drop every everything and jump ship to a far away land.
> 
> But experienced, older, established persons mostly have responsibilities and families or circumstances that preclude dropping everything on the dime and taking off. Mostly. Usually.
> And that amount of cash... No thanks.
> 
> But someone will take the job, just like they take the $12/hr job here.



agree here, if you were >30 and single and didn't own your own home, then this would be a good experience purely for experience sake. Cost of London is expensive, but that shouldn't scare anyone off unless you're in debt...I have plenty of friends living in London and they love it...personally I think it's a dump. Oh the other thing- you obv wont be paying for your own healthcare in the UK so you don't have that cost to worry about.


----------



## jaysonsd

SandpitMedic ygpm


----------



## jaysonsd

Got this randomly today, think its a mistake:
*Dear Candidate,

Further to your application for Bank Paramedic, I am pleased to inform you we will be holding an assessment day.

The first available assessment will be held in Croydon on Thursday the 14th of May 2015. The second will be in Fulham on the 16th of May 2015. They will both start at 8:15am and will go on throughout the day.

Please be aware this is a first come first serve basis and we only have 8 available slots for the 14th and 40 spaces for the 16th.

Please also let me know as soon as possible if you would be available to attend and which day out the two, and I will book you in accordingly.

Once confirmed I can send you all the relevant information regarding the assessment and interview.

I look forward to your swift response.*


----------

